# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  تعرف على أفضل مشروب في العالم.. منتشر في بلد عربي

## tariq144

إذ كنت تعتقد أن مشروبك المُفضل سواء كان شاي أو قهوة أو أي مشروب آخر هو  الأفضل بالنسبة لك، فربما عليك قراءة التفاصيل التالية، حيث اكتشف العلماء  مؤخرًا أن أفضل مشروب في العالم من حيث فائدته للإنسان هي أوراق أشجار  القهوة المغلية. 
وكان مجموعة من العلماء أجروا تحليلات لأوراق 23 نوعًا من أشجار القهوة،  ليكتشفوا في النتائج أن هناك نحو 7 من الـ23 بها تركيز مرتفع من المركب  الكيميائي "مانغيفيرين"، وهو الذي يضيف فائدة كبيرة لأوراق القهوة عندما  يتم تحضيرها كمشروب، إذّ تكون ذات فائدة عالية، ولا يمكن الحصول على هذا  المُركب من حبوب القهوة، فهو متوفر فقط في أوراق أشجارها. 
 هناك بلدان عديدة ينتشر فيها هذا المشروب بشكل واسع النطاق، مثل (إندونسيا،  والسودان، وإثيوبيا)، يعتمد عليه أناس كثيرون بهدف إزالة الشعور بالتعب  والإرهاق.. كما يساهم هذا المشروب الغنيّ في تقليل نسبة تطور مرض السكري  وأمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية، ويخلو أيضًا من الكافيين. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## asaad wahsh

*تسلم يا ريس فعلا ده كلام سليم*

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*اكيد هو ده
++++++++*

----------

